# Perfect sized Bullheads for bait



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Over the years I have cam to the conclussion that way bigger (10" +) is not always better with Bullheads when your fishing for Shovel's ..though my 3 biggest Cats have all came on monster sized baits but I can't even venture to say how long those baits are often untouched.. any thoughts on Bullhead size ?


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

when I use bullheads as bait I genereally want them in the 5-7" range... anything much bigger than that and they sit all night and go untouched for the most part... a good trick to using bullheads it to cut off the pectoral and dorsal spines


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't cut their spines off that usually makes them bleed out and die.I've had good luck with them from 5 to 10 inches


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

if you cut just the spine and not any of the flesh with the fin they will be fine and live all night long...


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I always cut the spines off and they will last all night long. I use them from 7 inches to 14 inches and have had great success with them.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Personally now and this is just me...I have never caught a flathead on a bullhead.

In fact for the most part I view live bait as a waste of time, as I catch more and bigger flatheads, including 3 over 40-lbs just last year, on cut shad.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Ditto on what Flatheadking06 said as far as bait size goes. never had an issue with a bullhead dying from cutting the spines. as a matter of fact i cut all their spines before they go in my bait tank. even re-used a few bullheads after 3 different trips last year, 3 hook holes and were still super lively!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

bigger the better, i would use a state record if i could find it


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Why do you guys cut the spines off?????


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Easier for the flatty to munch on a bullhead that is not stabbing him in the mouth....


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i can promise that if a flathead is hungry and finds an easy meal,those fins won't make a bit of difference.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Joey209 said:


> Why do you guys cut the spines off?????


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=73540


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmm.I might have to give it another chance.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

ever since i started cutting off the spines on ALLof my bullheads i dont think i havent lost a fish yet that took the bait!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

dinkbuster1 said:


> ever since i started cutting off the spines on ALLof my bullheads i dont think i havent lost a fish yet that took the bait!


now that you mention it i dont think i have lost one either, but it was funny last year when i caught a small flattie on a decent sized bullhead and the top spine was sticking through the top of the flatties mouth


----------

